# What test should I request?



## Babypigmy (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, 

I don't post that often just usually read and find it all very helpful.

I have had 5 failed fresh/frozen replacements and just wondered if anyone could advise what tests I should have to rule out any other possibilities of why my embies are not sticking? (Other than the basic NHS tests) 

Any help would be gratefully received.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you had any immune tests? They are quite controversial, but there is loads of information on the Immunes thread, including this (very) comprehensive FAQ:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

Sorry, I'm still in training and not got to the "posting links" section yet so just went with the old fashioned "copy and paste" method!

I think your first port of call should be your clinic and see what they can offer.

Good luck xxx


----------

